# Really nice BLD scramble



## Lucas Garron (Apr 1, 2008)

Came across this one today. I got a 49.04 on it, but I wasn't trying too hard. A lot of you can surely beat it
It's got a few pieces in place, so it almost feels lucky (and the cycles are really easy, both for 3OP and stickers), but just try it. You might also want to film yourself (but make sure, of course, not to try the scramble before filming):

R' U F R2 D B' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F' B U2 F R D' F' R2 U'

If you've tried the scramble and figured out the really easy way to solve it, don't ruin it for others, though. They might want to have the fun of figuring it out themselves.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 1, 2008)

argh, and I didn't film it...you should've seen my face...haha.


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 1, 2008)

Great scramble i improved my record by atleast 2 minutes, a little bit of luck thou.
Hope someone do a sub-40 on this one!


----------



## Nghia (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing one that's a new PB for me, btw how did you get that scramble ?


----------



## Henrik (Apr 1, 2008)

I finally got my first sub-1:30 on this


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice scramble! Got a 43.02 with turbo edges on it. But I made a memo mistake and therefore had a 5 sec thinking delay.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn.. I got a DNF, pretty easy though


----------



## smskill12 (Apr 13, 2008)

yay got 1 min on it new pb


----------



## Joël (Apr 15, 2008)

Even though it was not a hard scramble, I still had some pretty tough images... And had a rough night yesterday... . I guess I just suck at this.


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha, what an awesome scramble


----------



## meaty21 (Apr 22, 2008)

i dont understand...


----------



## joey (Apr 22, 2008)

Please edit the above post. (A moderator or original poster)


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2008)

meaty21 said:


> i dont understand...



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 22, 2008)

First successful BLD!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> First successful BLD!



As fast as some of your 2x2x2 BLDs have been, I can only imagine how fast this one was!


----------



## blade740 (Apr 22, 2008)

Someone should edit shelley's post, too.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 28, 2011)

My true reaction...


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 28, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> My true reaction...


 
Your true reaction was 3 and a half years late


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 28, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Your true reaction was 3 and a half years late


 
DAYYYMMNNNN REALLY!? Lol sowie ):


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

lol ya this thread started 3 1/2 yrs ago.... its still rlly epic tho....

finally got my first successful bld


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 28, 2011)

That kind of bumps are nice for us, "recent" cubers ^^.


----------



## timeless (Sep 29, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> lol ya this thread started 3 1/2 yrs ago.... its still rlly epic tho....
> 
> finally got my first successful bld


 
wtf that was fast
i thought u didnt know how to bld


----------



## Sillas (Sep 29, 2011)

F B R' U F R2 D B' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F' B U2 F R D' F' R2 U' B' F' is better, i do in 0.05 seconds xD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> wtf that was fast
> i thought u didnt know how to bld


 
i don't  i decided to try it again and managed to pull it off xD


----------



## jonlin (Nov 26, 2011)

What the hell? I got a 10.75 bld solve, I figured out what lucas garron meant.


----------

